# 2016 poker run details



## mizzippi jb (Jul 23, 2016)

A lot of people will arrive Friday night and ride the lake. Several of us will be at Big Jims for dinner and hanging out Friday evening. 

Saturday
9am-10am - meet and greet and launch boats. I will be set up to take money for poker run ($20 per boat)
10am SHARP - poker run begins- please be launched and ready for announcements
1pm - lunch at big Jims
2:30-4pm - announcement of poker run winners and prize winners
4pm-??? Trail riding and sandbar sitting
Dinner will be provided around dark


----------



## Public land man (Jul 23, 2016)

Where is this?


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lake Seminole


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'll be there. I need to figure out how to make a flag pole. Any ideas?


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 24, 2016)

When


----------



## vrooom (Jul 24, 2016)

July 30 At Lake Seminole at Spring Creek Resort/Big Jims


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 24, 2016)

wish i could be there but it is my nephews birthday and i would be the black sheep of the family if i didn't show up for that!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 24, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I'll be there. I need to figure out how to make a flag pole. Any ideas?



Bamboo or a bream buster, zip ties


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 24, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bamboo or a bream buster, zip ties



Bream buster, Redneck style I like it!!!


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 25, 2016)

Kids friendly...?


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 25, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Kids friendly...?



As long as you keep them far away from Little Nick.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 25, 2016)

People have brought kids before and them been fine. 
Grown men tend to have fowl language, esp if drinks start to flow.   A few of them tend to de-clothe (don't ask me why). 
It should be noted that an outboard motor won't typically be able to navigate the trails that are taken.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 25, 2016)

I would think twice about bringing kids, but then I may be a prude.


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm out.... Out board plus kids.... Y'all have fun.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jul 25, 2016)

So we need some sort of flag and how long?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 25, 2016)

If mine was fine tuned id show with fam just to meet, but im not 100% on the set up yet. Maybe next years meet.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 26, 2016)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> So we need some sort of flag and how long?



The higher the better. At least 8' I'd say. Some of the trails the cattails are high. Had a boat collision 2-3 years ago. thankfully nobody was really hurt. Looking forward to it


----------



## riverrunnerga (Jul 26, 2016)

*speeds....*

I am curious is Seminole a place for boats running 18-20? I would love to come out that way but just wondering if my 23 MB get ran over out there or left behind


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 26, 2016)

riverrunnerga said:


> I am curious is Seminole a place for boats running 18-20? I would love to come out that way but just wondering if my 23 MB get ran over out there or left behind



No, there's any and all types out there.  Plenty of 23s, some long tails.....


----------



## stump1966 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Watch out for others*

Don't know about getting run over at Seminole or not but we almost had a T-bone collision on the upper end of Blackshear Saturday when a mud boat came out of the shallows into the river channel. Luckily I heard the boat coming and I had not reached plane because the young guy operating the boat never looked when he drove out into the channel from behind some grass and trees at full throttle. Could have been bad. I'm glad at least one of us was paying attention.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jul 27, 2016)

6 Foot Bicycle Flag at Walmart.   $6

Zip tie it to your stern Navigation pole.

People also run with full sized flags supporting things such as the United States, KCCO, Confederate Army, Favorite Beer, Pirates Etc.

The issue we have at Seminole is someone getting stuck in a trail or spinning out on a turn and the boat behind them not seeing them until the last minute.

The run from one spot to the next is usually less than a mile so speed is not required, though a mud motor is.  There will be a few airboats also.

We'll sit at each stop and CensoredCensored for several minutes before heading to the next stop.  This gives everyone time to get there and get their next card.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jul 29, 2016)

I'll be the guy there with a broken arm who worked all night realizing he made a huge mistake about lunch when the heat index is about 110.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 29, 2016)

I had something come up, so I ain't getting there.  I've talked with the guys and we may start an outboard division next year.  We don't want to be discriminating!

The kid issue is really after the run when folks start spending money at Big Jim's for adult beverages.  Now, if you see a guy they call Hap or Shep, keep your chillins away!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jul 30, 2016)

It was an awesome time! Over 70 boats!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow, last I heard there were 60 signed up.

Wish I could have been there!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 31, 2016)

It was a good time for sure. I think there were 73 boats that registered for the poker run plus a couple people that just wanted to ride. I hope to have my GoPro video edited and posted in the next day or so. There are a couple great pictures on mmt forum.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 1, 2016)

Great time, enjoyed it


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 1, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> It was a good time for sure. I think there were 73 boats that registered for the poker run plus a couple people that just wanted to ride. I hope to have my GoPro video edited and posted in the next day or so. There are a couple great pictures on mmt forum.



Were you the guy with the go pro strapped to your head?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 2, 2016)

No my passenger had it on stick. I just edited it and once k put some tunes on it I'll post it to YouTube and post a link on here and MMT.


----------

